# Allroad suspension controller compatibility



## charlie melonic (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Recently, my 2001 AR fried its SECOND suspension computer (which I bought from a dismantling facility for too much $$$). Now, just a month past the 6 month warranty, it has a 65535 code which I have assumed to be a final pronouncement of death...no chance of recoding or repairing. In the process of searching for a replacement, I have encountered several bits of information. My 2001 takes a 4Z7 907 553 B part number which I am told interchanges with the later "H" suffix distinction. There are also "E" and "F" suffix distinctions which I am told do NOT work with my 2001. My question is HOW do they not interchange? Will I simply lose the "MAN" function, or the "parking level" function, or will the module simply not work?
It seems that the soft coding of the "B" and "H" modules is the same as the "E" and "F" which is 25500, and images I have seen of both types of module look to have the same wiring harnesses and look identical aside frome the different suffix.

Can anybody shed some light on this for me? It also seems that the later distinction modules are more reliable as far as being relatively immune to the 65535. If the two styles do not interchange, how would one go about converting to the later more reliable hardware? 

The car had a slow leak on the left front air spring which might have contributed to the failure, but it wasn't overheating the compressor, and only started leaking when it got really cold in January...regardless, I have ordered new Arnott springs to solve what I think to be the cause of the failure of the module which I am searching to replace.

Any help that you all can send would be greatly appreciated!

Best,

Charlie Melonic


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*sent im*

-


----------

